# Ton aufnehmen - Windows



## Malaxo (7. Juli 2007)

Wie kann ich etwas aufnehmen, auf MP3 vorzugsweise?

Ich will einfach alles aufnehmen was der Computer von sich gibt. Hatte da mal so ein Tool doch weiss nicht mehr wie das heisst.

z.B. einen Film auf dem PC laufen lassen und er hat mir einfach alles aufgenommen.


Brauch so ein Programm wieder


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juli 2007)

Mit Audacity kannst du das machen....gibt aber sicher noch einfachere Möglichkeiten.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


Als Aufnahmequelle wählst du  "Was sie hören" :suspekt:


----------



## Th3 SainT (8. Juli 2007)

Na klar meine Empfehlung geht klar an den no23 recorder!
Der is einfach zu bedienen und hat ne gute Qualität ! (insofern man die Aufnahmelautstärke nicht übertreibt weil es sonst ein wenig rauscht)
Der nimmt dir in mp3 auf und in wave 
Ich meine das ist FreeWare.

http://no23.de/no23web/MP3_OGG_Aufnahme_Player_Download.aspx

Der link (falls er nicht erlaubt is tuts mir leid bin neu -.-)
einfach nach unten scrollen und dann kommt auch schon der download


----------



## YogMark (3. Dezember 2009)

MP3 Recorder Studio

Damit kann man Ton nur von einer Quelle aufnehmen (z.B. von Mikrofon), oder einfach alles, was man hört, aufnehmen.


----------

